# - AREQUIPA 2006 - (Fotos mias y no se aceptan quejas



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*- AREQUIPA 2006 - (Fotos mias y no se aceptan quejas =P)*

Holas :bowtie: a ver ps.. la voy a pegar de guía turística, el mes pasado estuve en Arequipa por pocos días y pude tomar algunas fotos por cierto no muy buenas de distintos sitios de la ciudad (weno los mas conocidos) me hubiese gustado traer mas fotos pero me enferme y solo pude tomar estas q son netamente para el foro  no incluye las familiares 
Bueeeeno a ver arequipa es una ciudad mediana, ahora ultimo no tan limpia como años anteriores, yo diría q lo mejor de arequipa se encuentra en el centro histórico, es muy lindo y masomenos bien cuidado. 

PASEMOS A HABLAR DE LOS *AREQUIPEÑOS* :gaah: jaja bueno a ver hay dos tipos de gentes al menos las q yo conocí, la mayoría se comportaba de una forma digamos poco amistosa,hasta diría yo a la defensiva eso era en el sector del centro mas q nada miran al turista con desconfianza. Me ha tocado ver un poco el antichilenismo en esa ciudad. 

Por otro lado estan los arequièños cultos, bien educados, y amables y eso yo lo sentí en lugares como cayma y yanahuara otro tipo de gente. 

Conversando con un señor (neto arequipeño) me explicaba q esa forma de ser era la de los puneños q habían llegado años anteriores a migrar hacia arequipa, algo q podría explicar esta situación ya q todos sabemos como son la mayoria de puneños. Y masomenos arequipemos netos quedaran al rededor de 35% los demas se han ido al extranjero o a Lima( me baso en esto xq no solo he conversado con esta persona sino con familiares mios q toda una vida han vivido en arequipa y mas personas) bueno esta es una explicacion del comportamiento de algunos malos arequipeños. Y hablo de esto x los recientes comentarios hacía los arequipeños,bueno ya no quiero abundar mas en el tema, xq esto se volveria repetitivo.

Una cosa! las fotos no salen muy buenas, salen un toq chuecas :sleepy: 

Asi q empecemos con el thread

*EL CENTRO*























































centro cultural de arequipa(algo de el )



















salen medio mal xq fueron tomadas desde el taxi



















*La plaza*





































cherry 











*La iglesia de la compañia*






























*Selva Alegre* Un distrito arequipeño muy residencial pero algo inseguro, sobre todo por la parte de los parques. Bueno en este distrito se pueden ver casas de todos los tipos y gustos predominan las de corte inglés y una q otra republicana, tb hay de tipo alemanas.

Hotel libertador (por un pelo y casi me roban la camara :sleepy: )










Parque de Selva alegre





































































































*Monasterio de Santa catalina* 

Un lugar q no pueden dejar de conocer mientras esten en Arequipa, se aprende mucho ahí sobre la vida q llevaban en claustro las monjas. Dicen q han encontrado fetos dentro de este lugar. Lamentablemente yo no lo pude recorrer todo xq desde ahí ya me callo mal el viaje.








































































































































*Cayma*










Plaza de armas de cayma(si no me equivoco la llaman asi)










detalles de la iglesia de cayma










La iglesia de cayma es muy bonita en persona aqui no se puede visualizar bien










La iglesia por dentro es una joya














































El dormitorio de Simón Bolivar dentro de lo q vendría a ser un pequeño museo de la iglesia










Aquí se pueden encontrar libros q datan desde 1800 muy bien cuidados, super legibles.



















Comisaria de cayma











en el trayecto de yanahuara a cayma


















































































*Yanahuara*

Iglesia de yanahuara




























*Sachaca*

foto desde el mirador :cheers: 










Fin


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelentes fotos Clau !!!! ,,,, Muy bella Arequipa ,, pero pues mi idea de esta como segundo ciudad del pais esta cambiando ,,, por fotos prefiero trujillo urbano . solo conosco trujillo , por eso digo por fotos . Arequipa historico es linda ! , la plaza de armas super chevere !!!!! ,, de nuevo ,, Buenas fotos !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindas fotos Clau! Excelente aporte! Me encanta la zona de Selva Alegre, frente al Parque. Ahí vivieron mis tios hace mucho tiempo. Es una de las zonas mas residenciales de Arequipa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh...y en cuanto a los arequipeños...yo los noté IDENTICOS a como los has mencionado. Bastante desconfiados, siempre a la defensiva y poco amigables...para nada como los cusqueños, los cuales son RECONTRA amables.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buenazas tus fotos Claudia!!Me encantan.

Exrexnotex Arequipa aun de no ser una ciudad grande,es mas ciudad que Trujillo,Claudia a mostrado una parte de la ciudad,falta mucho mas.En general si vez los edificios y casas en Arequipa estan terminadas,algo que desafortunadamente en Trujillo les falta pintar los costados.Arequipa tiene buenas vias y puentes,tiene un centro historico con mas tiendas y actividades para los turistas.Conozco ambas ciudades,son muy diferentes!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buena la mitad de mi familia es de Arequipa,pero ya casi todos viven en Lima.Tengo igual una tia que dice lo mismo,que todos se han ido y que Arequipa se a vuelto la misma sierra.Yo le digo "pero estamos en la sierra",y me dice que fuera de Yanahuara,Cayma,Selva Alegre y el Vallecito es la misma sierra.jajaja.Bueno si cuando voy la gente es bien seria,mis primas ni me sacan,malas primas.mentira!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos de Arequipa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustaron tus fotos ( y ahora hasta te copiaste de mi "bueno,...") En serio me gustaron las fotos pero hay unas cuantas que no se pueden ver, por cierto hay algunas en que tienen cierto aire al centro de Lima, pero Arequipa tiene su estilo tambien


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonitas las fotos de Arequipa.


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

Te querian robar la camara? Cuentanos como te la querian robar y como te defendiste. Gracias


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jajaja q viva el chisme!!!!

Claudia, gracias por éste ciber tour por Arequipa.

La verdad, es q yo siempre he tenido malas experiencias en Arequipa; Cuando tenía once años me perdí, años más tarde me robaron y la última vez q fui, aproveche la ocasión y visité el cañón del Colca (casi me muero)


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Buenazas tus fotos Claudia!!Me encantan.
> 
> Exrexnotex Arequipa aun de no ser una ciudad grande,es mas ciudad que Trujillo,Claudia a mostrado una parte de la ciudad,falta mucho mas.En general si vez los edificios y casas en Arequipa estan terminadas,algo que desafortunadamente en Trujillo les falta pintar los costados.Arequipa tiene buenas vias y puentes,tiene un centro historico con mas tiendas y actividades para los turistas.Conozco ambas ciudades,son muy diferentes!



Sip me faltaron varios sitios como vallecito, sabandia, socabaya, la iglesia de santa teresa y algunas tomas mas del centro. Ya no pude acr ese recorrido xq me intoxique :sleepy:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow parece que todos tienen malas experiencias en Arequipa!jajajaja.Yo siempre la paso muy bien,lindo clima y paisajes,es un relax para mi viajar a esta ciudad.El restaurante Tradicion Arequipeña es lo maximo,se lo recomiendo a todos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buen thread, me gustó mucho, sobretodo el barrio de Selva Alegre, tiene un aire a SAn Isidro.
algunas fotos no se ven.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bonito tour ! su centro historico es ve tambien interesante!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

buenas fotos, aunque me ubise gustado ver mas fotos de cayma y Yanahuara.....
muxas gracias por tu aporte ¡¡¡


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy bueno tu thread, las fotos estan muy simpaticonas.. Entre todas, esta me ha encantado


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Conozco Arequipa y me pareció una ciudad ordenada, limpia y con zonas modernas. Si bien el cillar de sus edificaciones hace que el centro histórico sea único en su género, me gustan más los de Lima y Trujillo.


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

genial las fotos.. sobre todo la plaza y algunos edificios tipin palacios. jejeje.. y el falabella. azul?? me sorprendio arto, en Chile son verdes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> jajaja q viva el chisme!!!!
> 
> Claudia, gracias por éste ciber tour por Arequipa.
> 
> La verdad, es q yo siempre he tenido malas experiencias en Arequipa; Cuando tenía once años me perdí, años más tarde me robaron y la última vez q fui, aproveche la ocasión y visité el cañón del Colca (casi me muero)


A mis tíos los secuestraron en Arequipa...se fueron de vacaciones. Lo bueno es que no llegaron a robarles nada y fueron soltados...no pasó de ser una experiencia recontra desagradable.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos de la ciudad blanca!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Claudiña!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> buenas fotos, aunque me ubise gustado ver mas fotos de cayma y Yanahuara.....
> muxas gracias por tu aporte ¡¡¡


no me quedo el tiempo yo tb me he quedado con ganas de ver mas cayma y yanahuara xq no das tu tb un pequeño aporte, estas cerca ah.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lindas fotos.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Desde pequeño siempre me ha llamado la atención Arequipa,pero aún no he tenido la ocación de estar ahi,por lo menos con tus fotos he realizado un recorrido virtual,en hora buena.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

fayo said:


> lindas fotos.


Concuerdo es de lo mejor que se ha visto de Arequipa en mucho tiempo


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Arequipa es una ciudad muy hermoza, con un tremendo potencial para crezer y ser la verdadera Ciudad Capital del Sur Peruano


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonitas tus fotos! Que hermosura sus edificios de sillar, que increible! Muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> .
> 
> PASEMOS A HABLAR DE LOS *AREQUIPEÑOS* :gaah: jaja bueno a ver hay dos tipos de gentes al menos las q yo conocí, la mayoría se comportaba de una forma digamos poco amistosa,hasta diría yo a la defensiva eso era en el sector del centro mas q nada miran al turista con desconfianza. Me ha tocado ver un poco el antichilenismo en esa ciudad.
> 
> ...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

xD !!! revivieron mi thread jajaja  naah yo no pienso asi de tooodos los arequipeños obvio como ya dije los puneños son una poblacion importante en Arequipa y ps.. lamentablemente.. en muchos casos(no todos) los dejan muy mal a los arequipeños. No soy la única persona q piensa eso.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

xD!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> xD !!! revivieron mi thread jajaja  naah yo no pienso asi de tooodos los arequipeños obvio como ya dije los puneños son una poblacion importante en Arequipa y ps.. lamentablemente.. en muchos casos(no todos) los dejan muy mal a los arequipeños. *No soy la única persona q piensa eso*.


No Clau...muchos pero muchos pensamos eso.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Faltó esta foto jeje


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

:? Qué se supone que están haciendo?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

jajaja buena clau!!Que lindo seria comer en ese restaurante arriba.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Qué cosa es el otro muñeco? Un borrador? xD!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Qué cosa es el otro muñeco? Un borrador? xD!!!


xD aaay..!! ybrahilm!! :bash: jajaja


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

se ven interesantes las fotos, pero un poco tristes, en Trujillo las casonas tienen mas colores que le dan mas vida y estan muy bien cuidadas, es decir el centro es muy bonito. Ahora bien, Trujillo se ha vuelto una ciudad cosmopolita con importantes zonas de desarrollo comercial, industrial y turistico. La modernidad tambien es notable y crece a pasos agigantados. Importantes empesas siguen llegando, lo cual consolida su crecimiento, la gente es amigable, culta y muy progresista y de la limpieza ni hablar.
Les invito a ver en PROYECTOS diversas zonas de Trujillo y los invito a conocer, seguro les va a gustar, y confirmaran con hechos lo que manifiesto.
Esperamos que asi todo nuestro pais progrese y el Sur también, pero el Norte la verdad que ha sacado una ventaja importante al resto del pais. Se estan construyendo obras grandes en el area comercial, habitacional, industrial y financiera.
Ya contamos ultimamente con 2 Megatiendas de Elektra y bueno asi por el estilo.
Suerte a todos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Pero q ganas de seguir comparando x Dios!!! las dos tienen sus cosas buenas, pero Arequipa aún está más desarrollada q Trujillo. Ya deja de andar con este tema :S.

Suerte y éxitos para las dos ciudades


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

from Trujillo said:


> se ven interesantes las fotos, pero un poco tristes, en Trujillo las casonas tienen mas colores que le dan mas vida y estan muy bien cuidadas, es decir el centro es muy bonito. Ahora bien, Trujillo se ha vuelto una ciudad cosmopolita con importantes zonas de desarrollo comercial, industrial y turistico. La modernidad tambien es notable y crece a pasos agigantados. Importantes empesas siguen llegando, lo cual consolida su crecimiento, la gente es amigable, culta y muy progresista y de la limpieza ni hablar.
> Les invito a ver en PROYECTOS diversas zonas de Trujillo y los invito a conocer, seguro les va a gustar, y confirmaran con hechos lo que manifiesto.
> Esperamos que asi todo nuestro pais progrese y el Sur también, pero el Norte la verdad que ha sacado una ventaja importante al resto del pais. Se estan construyendo obras grandes en el area comercial, habitacional, industrial y financiera.
> Ya contamos ultimamente con 2 Megatiendas de Elektra y bueno asi por el estilo.
> Suerte a todos


arequipa esta mas desarrollada por ahora y pienso que por unos buenos años mas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> xD aaay..!! *ybrahilm!!* :bash: jajaja


... :bash: Mejor tá efraín...  Pero hablando en serio, qué se supone que es el otro muñeco :? O me vas a decir que no se parece a un borrador!?!?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

from Trujillo said:


> se ven interesantes las fotos, pero un poco tristes, en Trujillo las casonas tienen mas colores que le dan mas vida y estan muy bien cuidadas, es decir el centro es muy bonito. Ahora bien, Trujillo se ha vuelto una ciudad cosmopolita con importantes zonas de desarrollo comercial, industrial y turistico. La modernidad tambien es notable y crece a pasos agigantados. Importantes empesas siguen llegando, lo cual consolida su crecimiento, la gente es amigable, culta y muy progresista y de la limpieza ni hablar.
> Les invito a ver en PROYECTOS diversas zonas de Trujillo y los invito a conocer, seguro les va a gustar, y confirmaran con hechos lo que manifiesto.
> Esperamos que asi todo nuestro pais progrese y el Sur también, pero el Norte la verdad que ha sacado una ventaja importante al resto del pais. Se estan construyendo obras grandes en el area comercial, habitacional, industrial y financiera.
> Ya contamos ultimamente con 2 Megatiendas de Elektra y bueno asi por el estilo.
> Suerte a todos


Amigo, no quiero ser fastidioso, aunque por lo visto comparado a ti soy la Madre Teresa, pero por favor, POR FAVOR no sigas hablando de Trujillo en threads de Arequipa. POR FAVOR.

POR FAVOR!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> arequipa esta mas desarrollada por ahora y pienso que por unos buenos años mas.


Ufff...yo opino lo mismo.

Otra cosa, en Arequipa no se ve tanto edificio a medio acabar...con los costados sin tarrajear. Quizás solo en las zonas populares, pero no en el centro.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

J Block said:


> Amigo, no quiero ser fastidioso, aunque por lo visto comparado a ti *soy la Madre Teresa*, pero por favor, POR FAVOR no sigas hablando de Trujillo en threads de Arequipa. POR FAVOR.
> 
> POR FAVOR!!! PLEASE!!!


:badnews:

Nooo... xD!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ufff...yo opino lo mismo.
> 
> Otra cosa, en Arequipa no se ve tanto edificio a medio acabar...con los costados sin tarrajear. Quizás solo en las zonas populares, pero no en el centro.


aja, arequipa es una de las pocas ciudades peruanas que se le puede sacar en general panoramicas aereas agradables.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Arequipa me parece una ciudad muy pareja,hay zonas pobres ,porsupuesto que hay y muchas,pero es una de las pocas ciudades donde un barrio bonito no se convierte en uno feo defrente.


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Arequipa me parece una ciudad muy pareja,hay zonas pobres ,porsupuesto que hay y muchas,pero es una de las pocas ciudades donde un barrio bonito no se convierte en uno feo defrente.


Exacto ,te doy toda la razon kay:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

From trujillo , conoces arequipa ?????


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

creo que no conoce, pero por favor, si hay comentarios desacertados, es mejor no hacer caso, se les veria como gente mas madura y con correa, antes que estar respondiendo con indirectas que resultan tocar a todo un grupo, y eso no es justo....


----------

